
Against Intellectual Property by Boldrin and Levine - dredmorbius
http://levine.sscnet.ucla.edu/general/intellectual/againstnew.htm
======
dredmorbius
Link is to an online book by UCLA economics professors Michele Boldrin and
Mark Levine, making the case against intellectual property -- patents, and
copyright most especially.

The opening chapter leads off with the patent battles of James Watt, which are
credited by some authors with setting back the start date of the Industrial
Revolution from 1769, when the patent was issued, to 1800, when it (after
parliamentary extension) finally expired.

------
kensanata
I think this is the final version? On the page you linked to, it says: "see
the newer version January 2, 2008" with a link to here:
[http://levine.sscnet.ucla.edu/general/intellectual/againstfi...](http://levine.sscnet.ucla.edu/general/intellectual/againstfinal.htm)

~~~
dredmorbius
Thanks.

